# What are the best wine kits?



## gfmonk (Aug 28, 2012)

I know that it's all in the tasting but I was wondering if anyone had any tips on what they feel are the best wine kits out there. I'm looking for red wines only. Our favorite wine is zinfandel.

Four years ago we planted 21 grape vines. Some zin's and a couple of different varietals produced by Cornell University (because of the winters). We're getting ready to harvest our first grapes and we thought it might be a good idea to try a kit first. I have made beer for a number of years. 

Thanks for the replys,
Gary


----------



## cpfan (Aug 28, 2012)

Best Zin would probably be one of the grape skin kits...

Cellar Craft Zinfandel Lodi Old Vine
Cellar Classic Winery Series California Old Vine Zinfandel

My next choices would include

Cru Select California Old Vine Zinfandel
Selection Estate Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel

I haven't made any of these, so can't give any personal recommendations, but based my suggestions on the brands.

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2012)

I've made the Cellar Craft Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Started it in April, and just bottled it 4 weeks ago. I've been impressed with it so far and think it'll be very good in a few more months.


----------



## TonyP (Aug 29, 2012)

Steve mentioned the big four so I'll just add a little. I've made RJ Spagnols (Cellar Classic Winery series) and Winexpert (Selection Estate). I think the quality of Spagnols is superior but I had questions while working with both and found Spagnols very difficult to contact. Winexpert is easy to reach and follow-up very well.

Tony P.


----------



## Bartman (Aug 29, 2012)

gfmonk said:


> Four years ago we planted 21 grape vines. Some zin's and a couple of different varietals produced by Cornell University (because of the winters). We're getting ready to harvest our first grapes and we thought it might be a good idea to try a kit first.



LOL - I would have thought the time to try a kit was before planting the vines! You might not like what your finished product but now you have four years invested. Seriously, though, I doubt your Zin from your vines will be very much like the kit Zin, mainly because of the growing climate differences, but you may like yours better anyway. Good luck with the farming - making a kit wine is a walk in the park by comparison.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 29, 2012)

I asked the same question of George at Fine Vine Wines and he said the Cellar Craft Showcase Zin is his biggest selling Zin. I bought one and just haven't had time to start it yet. 

I have Zin grapes coming in a month so I will be interested to compare the two wines as they age.


----------



## gfmonk (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your replys. I had to laugh at your comment Bart, your right, but if nothing else we figured that vines will look beautiful in the yard.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are looking at the Cellar Craft kits, note that they have two Lodi Old Vine Zinfandel kits. One is in the Sterling family and the other is in the Showcase family. Go with the Showcase.


----------



## gfmonk (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. I think we'll try the Cellar Craft Showcase Zin. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------

